# Please recommend Best UV LED with true 365nm



## Troy Boy (Aug 29, 2017)

Hey Everyone,
I am new to the forums & im hoping your experience and expertise can help me avoid having to buy 10+ of these before i get the one i need, especially when i dont actually have the means to test them as i have read some of you do.

Basically i collect stamps & need to have a 365nm UV light to sort out the different shades of red inks. Currently i use a hand held spectroline lab style unit, which works great but its just not practical as i have to hold it up and its quite heavy. Some people i know have gone to the trouble of wiring up and building their own UV lamps, but they are super dodgy.

With UV LED technology starting to look really good, im hoping i can just use a normal desktop flexible lamp and put a UV LED bulb into it. I see a thread where some of you have tested out certain bulbs for their true wavelength and im hoping you can all take a little time to help recommend me the right globe with true 365nm and decent wattage.

Also im in Australia, so not aure if that will matter with the voltages. Thanks in advance

Troy


----------

